# Well, We're Back With A Different Outback!



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey guys, we just bought an outback 25fbs from outbackers.com members(thanks Dave & Connie).
I think this outback will suit our needs a little better than the 32bhds did. We loved the 32 but it was probably a little bigger than we needed (who are we kidding, that thing was HUGE!). Can't wait till camping season begins, and if anyone has any tips or tricks on the 25 fbs , don't hesitate to chime in. I think the DW will start helping me back up again (don't ask







) Anyway, we never really left, but it sure is good to be back.

Scott & Kim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great, enjoy the 'new' trailer

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new smaller Outback!

LOL, that's a switch







What does your Mega Cab Diesel have to say about that??

Happy Camping,


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!!!
















Think of all the gas money you'll save while towing this small TV.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats on the new rig, you need to be comfortable with what you are towing otherwise the trips will be stressful for sure!

Steve


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new to you 25,

Enjoy it. Just think how much less housekeeping you will have to do now.


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Congrats on the new TT.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

glad your back. we looked and looked at all the new 32' outback.
man did we love them. but i would never want to tow anything that long down the road.
so we stayed with the 27rsds and just love it.
i think you will love that new camper .
lamar


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats & Good Luck!

Happy Camping,
Tami


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks guys, we're looking forward to camping season so we can get used to this one as well.
Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

toolaidback said:


> Thanks guys, we're looking forward to camping season so we can get used to this one as well.
> Scott


Pictures...we want pictures.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer and welcome to your 2nd one. The dual numbers are growing

Thor


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

congrats on the next chapter of outbacking ...


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

daves700 said:


> congrats on the next chapter of outbacking ...


It's been a while, but our 25fbs is still suiting our needs, probably now more than ever. Hope everyone is having a great camping season.

Scott & Kim in Ky.


----------

